# Newbie Breeding Question



## HollandHops (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am getting a buck and doe, and the doe is possibly pregnant, if she is pregnant she'll be about a week along when I get her, but I was wondering if just in case I should re--breed her when I get her? 

Or is there a way I can tell after she is a week and a couple days after being bred. The lady didn't mean to breed her but the buck escaped and got in her cage. So she was in there for a while and they probably did their thing I guess.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 25, 2015)

You can try palpating - usually between day 10 and 14 (I palpate on day 12 usually). If she's a first timer, it may be more difficult to palpate her, but it's the only way to know for sure if she's pregnant early on.




If you're not comfortable trying it, go ahead and put them together and see what happens. If she's not interested - crouching her butt down, growling, hiding in the corner, possibly even attacking him, remove her immediately. If she lifts for him, chances are she wasn't bred when he 'visited' her.


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay, lol I'll try putting them together and if they breed it's okay?

Also maybe I can try palpating if I can confirm how long ago it was they were together.


----------



## JakeM (Feb 5, 2015)

I recommend you wait to breed them. If the doe is 'possibly' pregnant, that gives you a 50/50% chance she is.

Rabbits generally only become pregnant in one uterine horn at a time, so by breeding so far apart, you may end up with a dead litter or even two as one will be premature.

Also, not all rabbits show signs of being pregnant when put back with the male. Some will gladly accept him even if pregnant and some will reject him if their open.

So, I'd say it's best to wait the month out to see if she kindles (gives birth). If not, go ahead and breed if you're ready to.


----------

